# Longest hill climb in the NW?



## Alkan

What is the longest hill climb in the northwest? I live in Tucson, I kind of hate it here and I am thinking about moving to the northwest with time. There's one thing I like about being here though: Mount Lemmon. 26 miles uphill (or 28 if you go to ski valley) with a 5-6% grade, 8% on the 2 mile stretch up to ski-valley at the top.

I've done it a couple of times and I absolutely love it. Even going up out of shape: I still love the climb, taking it sort of easy and just taking in the scenery.

I'm now kind of obsessed with big hill climbs (even though I'm not that good at them). I know that Washington is a mountainous state, but are there any good hill climbs up there? I thought there would be, but I wasn't able to find anything close to the size Mount Lemmon after a brief google search, which surprised me given how mountainous the state is. Might I be missing some major hill climbs?

I'm kind of obsessed with mountains in general, which is one reason for wanting to move there, and the reason that I love hill climbing.

Oh, and what do cyclists do about Mountain Lions up there? I live in AZ where they're not even as common as up there and I've had two encounters with the things. One while I was out for a run, one walked in front of me in the middle of the road_ in my neighborhood_. That run was over right at that moment. The next was hiking Humphrey's peak in Flagstaff and I heard one give off that unmistakable cry.


----------



## Wookiebiker

I can't think of any 26 mile climbs around here...but there are plenty of long climbs (1 hour+) in the Pac NW, both in the Cascades and Coastal Ranges. 

A lot will depend on where you want to move as the climbs vary from place to place.

As for Mountain Lions...I haven't seen one, nor any bear while out riding...but then I don't spend a lot of time a long way from the Portland Metro area other than during races. 

I do however see a lot of Deer...very ferocious Deer  I suppose if you went on a lot of the back roads through the Cascades you could run into the occasional bear, but you don't hear much about others running into them. 

It's more of a MTB thing I would guess as far as running into wildlife.


----------



## mcsqueak

Larch Mountain is a good one, and there are several threads about it on this very forum.

It's about ~20 miles from downtown Portland, and if you count the climb from the start of the Historic Columbia River Highway on the Sandy River, you gain about 4,000 ft. of elevation in ~16 miles or so. I only did it once last year, but it was pretty nice, not too brutal.

Up outside of Seattle somewhere is another one called Hurricane Ridge, which I think offers a similar elevation, but I've never done it so I can't comment.

But as Wookie said, there is a lot of climbing to be done here, just not in one shot perhaps, so you'd have to string together several climbs and descents to get your desired elevation.


----------



## PSC

Hurricane Ridge is the longest one I know of. From the ferry terminal in Port Angeles to the top is about 19.5 miles with over 5200 ft of elevatiion gain, max grade of 12%, avg 5--6%. I did it this fall, 68 degrees at the start, at the top it was 45 degrees. Even though I was dressed for the descent, I froze. Recommend doing the climb in the summer when it is warm and clear, views are awesome. Bring money as it cost to get into the park.


----------



## Alkan

Hurricane Ridge...

Sounds like it's plenty difficult and adequate. It's the challenge that I don't want to lose, and with 12% grades... Well, the max on Mt. Lemmon is a little over 8% at the extra last part (Ski Valley) that I've not attempted yet. So, the challenge is still there, even though the elevation is slightly lower.










Please tell me that this is the same place... Because that's so gorgeous that my head might explode when I go there.


----------



## PSC

Same place, awesome scenery. They serve food at the top so you can enjoy yourself when you are done climbing. I have done some of the bigger/higher passes in the Colorado Rockies and this ranks right up there. Port Angeles is a 2-3 hours from Seattle depending on how you go.


----------



## Alkan

PSC said:


> Same place, awesome scenery. They serve food at the top so you can enjoy yourself when you are done climbing. I have done some of the bigger/higher passes in the Colorado Rockies and this ranks right up there. Port Angeles is a 2-3 hours from Seattle depending on how you go.


Now I hope I can effect a move to that part of the country. It's gotta be one of the most beautiful areas in the U.S. and certainly one of the most in the lower 48.

I'm glad that I won't be missing out on climbing if I do manage to get there. But that's a climb that I'd literally just go on a vacation up there for.


----------



## cnskate

What don't you like about Tucson? The crappy PNW and the Tucson bike scene make me dream of moving there.

Glacier, WA to Artist Point on Mt Baker is about a 4200 climb in about 30 miles. You could probably get close to 10,000 feet of elevation gain over about 40 miles on Highway 20 over the North Cascades. If you have a cross bike you could get 5000 feet of gain in about 20 miles from Mazama to Slate Peak on the highest road in the state. All of these rides have awesome views, but can only be done from about April, at the very earliest, to late October. Artist point had thirty feet of snow in the parking lot last July. The road crews didn't have a snow probe long enough to find the outhouses!


----------



## martinrjensen

I don't think you have to worry about mountain lions. they are here though, More likely they will be Cougars though, but they are pretty sneaky animals. If you see one, it's either stalking you (unlikely), or a deer, (more likely) and as long as you stay out of the way you should be OK. I would stay out of the way and get the hell out of there no matter what though.You better hope it's after a deer.
Riding is great up here and I concur about Hurricane Ridge. You could also ride up to Stevens Pass or even Snoqualmie pass though Snoqualmie wouldn't be a very nice ride as it's on a freeway.


----------



## Alkan

Cougar=Mountain Lion=Puma

They've got an extensive range and like I said, my luck with the animals has been that I come across them. I heard an anecdote about a rider who got attacked on a road. He heard some clicking on the pavement behind him before he got nailed. I think someone drove by shortly after that to help.

Best defense is to not go alone.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Alkan said:


> Best defense is to not go alone.


Actually...your best defense is to not go alone, as long as they are slower than you :thumbsup:

If your riding partner is faster than you...your still in the same situation


----------



## Alkan

Wookiebiker said:


> Actually...your best defense is to not go alone, as long as they are slower than you :thumbsup:
> 
> If your riding partner is faster than you...your still in the same situation


Haha.

Bring someone faster and bring someone slower. You can draft the faster person and the slower one will be the rear bait.


----------



## martinrjensen

I guess you are right. I wouldn't worry about them though. They really are not a problem up here. I've only seen one out in the woods, ever. I'd actually like to see more.
I didn't get to do Hurricane Ridge last year as traveling interrupted my riding but I do plan on it this year.


Alkan said:


> Cougar=Mountain Lion=Puma
> 
> They've got an extensive range and like I said, my luck with the animals has been that I come across them. I heard an anecdote about a rider who got attacked on a road. He heard some clicking on the pavement behind him before he got nailed. I think someone drove by shortly after that to help.
> 
> Best defense is to not go alone.


----------



## tenkerman

The problem that I had with the PNW regarding riding was the weather. In a word, it sucks. Don't get me wrong, I love it there and will be moving back once I find employment. But the eternal fall of rain means that you and your bike have to be prepared. I moved from Portland to AZ last summer and, despite the horror stories I was told, had no issues with the heat. During the hot days I just got up and was on my bike at 6:00 AM. Now that it is "winter" I wait till mid-day when it warms up to 70-ish. 75 if I wait to ride until after work. Unfortunately, the weather is the best thing about living in this suburban bland-scape known as the East Valley. I'd type more, but I'm off to through my bike on the rack and drive down to Tucson to go ride Mt. Lemmon. As a 40 year resident of the PNW, feel free to PM me any questions that you might have regarding moving there. It really is a nice place, despite the weather, and there are great rides (and people) to be found.


----------



## gordy748

Actually, cougars are very different from mountain lions and pumas. Cougars are distinguished by their propensity to loiter in bars, where the prey on young men. Pumas are generally less discriminating.

But I digress. I'm originally from Scotland, so actually find the North West weather quite good. As for riding in the cold and the rain, that's what makes you hard as nails.


----------



## Gnarly 928

One thing the NW has over Tuscon is you won't be dodging other cyclist all the time on climbs like I hear is the case now on Mt. Lemon. I understand that encountering 20+ riders on a trip up and down Lemon is not uncommon. In the NW, seeing another cyclist when out in the mountains, that is rare-er.

There are plenty of very substantial climbs around the NW. There are dozens of 100 mile loops I can think of that easily match or surpass Lemon or the other Arizona climbs in elevation gains, but you will have a couple of 3-4k sustained climbs rather than the only mountain around, up and down. One of my favs, similar in gradient to Mt Lemon, starts in the Columbia River Gorge and loops back, with one climb almost 18 miles long of about 6%....out of Dufur, Oregon climbing to near Mount Hood.


----------



## Alkan

gordy748 said:


> Actually, cougars are very different from mountain lions and pumas. Cougars are distinguished by their propensity to loiter in bars, where the prey on young men. Pumas are generally less discriminating.
> 
> But I digress. I'm originally from Scotland, so actually find the North West weather quite good. As for riding in the cold and the rain, that's what makes you hard as nails.


Or, you may just prefer to ride in the cold and rain if you have something warm and you have glasses that keep the rain out.

I like rain, cold and cloud. I can last much longer emotionally in cold rainy conditions than in a hot and sunny conditions...

I hate the southwest.


----------



## tenkerman

Alkan said:


> I hate the southwest.


Although "hate" is a strong word for my feelings towards the greater Phoenix area, living here has made me appreciate more the PNW. I lived there most of my life and pretty much took it for granted. I've had a chance to travel a fair amount and see some pretty spectacular places down here in the SW. Living here though? Yea, I'm done. Unfortunately my old job in Portland got cut after I left and I work in a pretty specialized industry so it may be awhile before something pops. Until then I will suffer through the sun and warmth.


----------



## LC

Ever hear of a little hill called Mt. Rainier? There is a organized event called RAMROD, featuring 10,000 feet of climbing over 152 miles.

Another one is Mt. St Helens. If you go straight up it is 27 miles, elevation gain 3,300 feet. Rider Information


----------



## Gnarly 928

The difference he's contemplating, between the Southwest and the Northwest....It's mainly a matter of perspective. I ride both places and the main diff. is in the SW, you can see forever....you can look at a climb from a hundred miles off...see the mountain out there in the distance and then you go climb it. In the NW....there are climbs everywhere and unless you are up at the summit of one of them, you can't really see them around you.....with the eastern slope of the Cascades, excluded...The Southwest, the mountains are separated by long valleys, the NW...not so much. now if you are out in Eastern Oregon or Washington and up high, you can see about 8 peaks from any one spot, all of which have multiple routes and climbs.....but most of the NW states, the climbs are through trees and woods, not truly alpine like some are in the Rocky mountains, or semi-arid like many of the Arizona and New Mexico climbs...

However, Gravity doesn't really give a s**t, it still works the same, everywhere.
Don Hanson


----------



## maximum7

The Tour De Blast is a great ride.This ride goes up Mt. Saint Helens.
Here's a quote from the ride website. 


> The elevation gain from the start line at Toutle to Elk Rock (27 miles into the ride, elevation 3,800 feet) is approximately 3,300 feet. From there, the highway descends 1,270 feet over five miles to Coldwater Lake (elevation 2,530 feet). Then riders will begin a nine-mile climb of approximately 1,780 feet to the Johnston Ridge viewpoint and turnaround. A rider going all the way to Johnston Ridge and back to Toutle will climb a total of 6,240 vertical feet over 82 miles (132K) including the climb back up the eastern side of Elk Rock


Also, there is theRonde PDX 
RondePDX

Long video of it here
Incredibly Steep - YouTube

There is no shortage of climbs in the NW. 
There is a shortage of good weather. 
Save up for a rain bike before you come.


----------



## Gnarly 928

There is no shortage of climbs in the NW. 
There is a shortage of good weather. 
Save up for a rain bike before you come.[/QUOTE]


There are actually two distinct climate zones in the Northwest. West of the Cascades it is quite wet for much of the year...And pretty busy, especially on weekends or if the sun should peek out....
East of the Cascades, the climate is dry...sagebrush, wheat fields, scrub juniper high desert. In my area just on the east slope near Hood River, Oregon, many people ride year round, missing only the days right after winter storms when there is snow and ice on the roads. Yes, during the winter months, the eastside has snow in the high country and on some north facing highways...but you can find rideable areas, and you don't need a rainbike. Those on the westside, they DO need rain bikes....if they plan on riding at all, they plan on riding in rain, especially during the winter season....about Oct>March...The rap is "Summer=48 and raining. Winter=38 and raining" for the west side.


----------



## Knitapair

I'm not sure about the route but there's a ride on Ranier that's pretty killer. I think it's like 3 Cat 1 climbs in 30 or 40 miles


----------



## WWU

Seconding Hurricane Ridge. Fantastic ride.

I remember riding down it when I was 15, on one of my first major tours. Such a great memory.


----------



## Knitapair

Is there an official event to climb Hurricane Ridge? I rode Mt Baker last year and plan to every year I can from here on. It would be cool to bag the Ridge as well


----------



## cnskate

Knitapair said:


> Is there an official event to climb Hurricane Ridge? I rode Mt Baker last year and plan to every year I can from here on. It would be cool to bag the Ridge as well


The Seatte Gran Fondo, and I think there might be another one as well.

Did you do the Baker Hill Climb last year?


----------



## Knitapair

Yes I did. I rode in the Rec Fast wave but I'm gonna do the competitive wave this year.


----------



## ronbo613

Hood River to Mt. Hood Meadows. If that's not enough, ride over to Dufur, then head up to the ski station.


----------



## Jeff from Co

Rt 141 from White River to Glenwood Hwy to Klickatat River Road.

It takes about forever.

You will think the planet has somehow all tilted...


----------



## farva




----------



## ecoovert

I used to live in Bellingham Washington. About 50 miles outside of Bellingham is Mount Baker. I used to ride from my house at 94 feet above sea level to Artist Point which is where the road ends at the summit of the Mount Baker climb. You reach an elevation of 5,100 feet so your elevation gain is 5,000 feet. The main climb is 10.4 miles at 6% grade. Prior to reaching the main climb there is a 2 mile section of 7% grade followed by 5.5 miles of undulations prior to reaching the base of the main climb. Once you get to the summit, you're total climbing elevation is 8,352 feet. If you complete the round trip 114 mile distance from where I lived, your total climbing elevation would come to 11,708 feet. Do that one alone and I think you would be ready to hit the smorgasbord or to consume a large pizza.

Munt Baker had a world record annul snowfall in 1999 of 95 feet. Riding between the walls of snow where they cleared the roads was amazing.


----------



## farva

Baker isn't in the top 100 but it certainly is one of the most beautiful climbs I've ever done. Those walls of snow at the top are impressive. A tougher PNW climb is Hurricane Ridge in the Olympics but isn't as scenic (IMO)


----------



## ecoovert

I didn't find baker to be that difficult either but the ride up to it from my place added some difficulty. Most people start from just a few miles before the climb for a total distance round trip of 35 miles or so. I always left my house in Bellingham on the bike for a total round trip distance of 114 miles. 11,708 of total climbing elevation is nothing to shake a stick at. I had a harder time on the shorter steeper climbs with my 39/23 granny gear. I can't compare it to Hurricane Ridge since I have never ridden it though.


----------



## CliffordK

The old McKenzie pass is a wonderful road. A lot shorter from the East side than the West side. But, coming from the West, it is 20+ miles of non-stop climbing. The road is narrow and winding, but posted for bicycles. From Springfield, it is about 50 miles to the base of the hill (slow assent), so one can roll it into a century+ ride.

One benefit is that it is closed to traffic, but generally open to bicycles in early June. So, it is like the bikes have the whole mountain to themselves.

I've heard that Crater Lake is also a wonderful ride, although I haven't been there on the bike. Some hill climbing, then a long loop around the mountain.


----------



## ACree

It's largely gravel, but the climb from Winthrop to freeze out pass used in the Winthrop gran fondo is something like 5k of climbing in over 30 miles. The first portion out of town is very mellow though.


----------



## wgscott

I road Hurricane Ridge in 1991 as our "shakedown ride" the day before starting off on our tour down the West Coast. It's a good climb.

Two SF Bay Area hills that I spend a lot of time on were Mt. Tamilpias in Marin, and Mt. Diablo, between Pleasanton and Concord.

Another I did once was the ride up to and around the rim of Crater Lake in Ore.


----------

